# Duckin' Today



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Had the pleasure of doin' some duck hunting with WalleyeGuy this morning on the breakwalls of Edgewater Park. He, Andy (Chummer), and I had a good time, took home 14 birds total. Sorry guys...I had to get into work, otherwise, I'm sure we would have limited out with a little more time on the water. Plenty of gansers flying, didn't see any mallards. First time hunting from a boat for me, dealing with the boat moving, definitely a learning experience. Took some pictures, but cannot download here at the office, connecting cable is at home. Will get them into my photo gallery this evening.


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

Glad to hear that you three tor-em up today.... Wish I coulda went.....  .
Sounds like you had better luck than we did sat goose huntin.... Maybe we will get another chance to get out and really tear the geese up...


----------

